

Ask HN: Forums on the Internet to discuss real-world non-tech manufacturing? - hoodoof

I&#x27;m interested in manufacturing of non tech stuff.<p>Specifically I want to know how to get an image printed onto a tabletop or plastic surface in the cheapest and easiest way.<p>I also want to find out how to get very cheap shippable plastic tables made.<p>In software development there are any number of forums to discuss how to do things.<p>Where does someone go on the Internet to ask questions about real world manufacturing?  Are there active forums anywhere?
======
rahimnathwani
Are you thinking of getting things made to your exact specification, or
ordering existing designs with some cosmetic customisation (e.g. existing
plastic tables with your design printed on them)? These two are quite
different.

I suggest you start by:

1\. Looking at Alibaba.com to see what types of products are already
available, without you needing to design from scratch.

2\. Reading China Law Blog, which has a bunch of stuff about manufacturing
agreements and things to watch out for.

3\. Reading blog posts written by people who have gone through the process.
Search for things like 'got product manufactured in china' or similar. Focus
on the longer posts which talk about all the back and forth and
issues/problems, as they will give you a better idea of what you're getting in
to.

------
phantom_oracle
Do you wish to import plastic products from a country like China that has
something printed on them?

I did find this:

[http://www.wholesaleforum.com/discuss/](http://www.wholesaleforum.com/discuss/)

These manufacture markets are at least 10 times as huge as the
software/services market (IMHO).

As far as getting info about it, I'd preferably talk to someone who is in the
manufacture/wholesale business instead of going to a forum.

